# New to the Site



## bheart (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Everybody,

I'm new to the site, but not to the iron game.  I stumbled onto here a few weeks back, and I can definitely see that there are folks here that strive for gains like I do.  I look forward to being around.

BHeart


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2012)

bheart, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you for joining up, we are here to help aswell as learn from others.
You may want to check out anabolic steroid forums aswell.


----------



## Z499 (Oct 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## charley (Oct 14, 2012)

*

  welcome !!!
*


----------



## thomaslop08 (Oct 15, 2012)

welcome


----------



## bheart (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks everybody, I appreciate the welcome.  And I definitely look forward to learning (and providing the bumps and bruises of experiences that I've had) to this forum.


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome !!


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome to the board bro!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 22, 2012)

big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## bheart (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks again, everybody!


----------



## Cork (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like you're doing well here already, make sure to support the sponsors.

Great deals on bulk supplements at Orbit Nutrition - Bodybuilding Supplements, Discount Supplements


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Welcome to the board!!!*


----------



## bheart (Oct 25, 2012)

Cork said:


> Looks like you're doing well here already, make sure to support the sponsors.
> 
> Great deals on bulk supplements at Orbit Nutrition - Bodybuilding Supplements, Discount Supplements



most definitely


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Oct 25, 2012)

Also new here.

Welcome...


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## bheart (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks, Everybody for the warm welcome


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the cawk pics 


Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 26, 2012)

^^Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk.


----------

